# ars antiqua for dummies 101



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay after reading trought the birth of polyphony there are several perriod and schools...

*Polyphonie aquitaine*(South-west France) i really like this perriod

*École de Notre-Dame*, that gave us mighty Pérotin and Léonin

Than there is the mysterious *Bamberg codex *dealings whit first hoquets (hick-ups?)

After that there is codex* MontPellier *which i find very sweet ..hmm yeah i need to investigated these
two perriod these afored mention codex further on.
*Chansons mariales and messe mariales* did not reach me yet, but not bad either.

To finish up thing there is the *graduel aliénor de Bretagne *this is so out of this world and i talk about it.I would like to thank harmonia mundi for these wondefull series that '' survol'' era's, greating touring trought the age of ars antiqua.

I hope you enjoy my post i dont get mutch feedback,wishing my post get some feedback, what about obscur ars antiqua..

So to finish this post i would like to point out i started my medieval ventures trough ars antiqua first, it most be natural i cherrish the music of this era.I still love the aftermath ars nova and have a soft spot for ars subtilior and renaissance.Ars antiqua (antique art) has hidden gem or obvious gems.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you explored Carmina Burana? And Graindelavoix - you may find the material they've release on line, interviews etc, interesting, I did, and it gave me leads to things to read. I'm thinking of their three Villard de Honnecourt CDs. 

I agree with you about Elena of Brittany by the way, which I know only through marcel Pérès' recording. It would be nice to see the manuscript, which I believe is special. I also have his CD of Aquitain Polyphony, but I remember thinking it wasn't such interesting music, maybe I need to listen again.

It's very rare to meet people who care about this stuff, so I appreciate your posts!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Well I did listen to EO's Aquitaine CD again, and I must thank you for prompting me to do so, because it's a corker. I especially like _O primo homo coruit_, and the I've never heard anything quite like it in fact, as far as I can remember at least. It's interesting the way the music gets to sound more eastern towards the end, at least that's my impression.


----------

